# Acid Ming Cigar Review - No Ming Dynasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The last reviewer (Corestan) hit it pretty much on the nose. The aroma and look were in line with most Acids but the taste just had a lingering Aci...

Read the full review here: Acid Ming Cigar Review - No Ming Dynasty


----------

